#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [繪圖] 中國冷門妖怪專輯 第二季

## wingwolf

所謂冷門妖怪，就是很少有人畫、有人寫、遊戲裏登場也不多的那種~~
至於什麽是第二季，請詳見這裏：話說這是第一季XD

果然板子入手後就沒有鼠繪的激情(?)了啊！
於是換個畫風，再開第二季好了
這次是草圖+古文風格
不要問我中文宣紙背景+西式線條簽名是怎麽回事（掩面）


蠪侄





蠻蠻





狙如





畢方





獙獙





駮





帝江





肥遺





夫諸





虎蛟





讙





狡





九尾狐





那父





窮奇





竦斯





猙

----------


## 紅峽青燦

咦!
這支第一季畫過耶!!
好像很兇!
話說
中國怪獸真是多呀

----------


## wingwolf

感謝青燦的觀看和回覆^^
話說據《都市妖奇談》所述，蠪侄是以九尾狐為食的
果然很兇狠的樣子……（望）

新增兩只，蠻蠻和狙如
比翼鳥長得像鴨子，啊這實在是很難想像……
話說也許會像比目魚一樣身體一邊突起一邊是扁的
方便合在一起（似乎很獵奇？）XDD
至於狙如，見則大兵，看來是個召喚厄運的狠角色~~

----------


## 好喝的茶

畫得很有趣呢︰3
形狀跟書文描述很相近，看起來也很兇狠XD

啊，蠪侄也會食人？難道咱們是同宗。(？)
不知道九個頭之間要怎麼協調呢XD

----------


## 紅峽青燦

所以說
"長了九個頭的九尾狐是以九尾狐為食的"
媽呀!
還真複雜!

比翼鳥的身體側面說不定有協助連結的結構耶
像是阿凡達一樣

----------


## 陸合巡

到今天才知道原來比翼鳥和鴨子是親戚，以前想像中的比翼鳥是類似兩隻單腳
單翼的鶴那樣，結果是兩隻單翼單腳鴨子，上面好像還提到只有單眼的樣子?

----------


## wingwolf

蠻蠻的介紹里，“凫”就是野鴨的意思
所以確實是長得很像鴨子的比翼鳥，好詭異的感覺~~~~~（望）

另外把這一期的其他圖都更新上了
圖量+14！

----------


## 蒼之月牙銀狼

窮奇好帥>"<!!!每次看到都會想到少陰的劇情~
竦斯感覺好像西方妖怪的鳥身女妖w

----------


## 七儿狼

九尾狐貌似不算冷門的吧？

----------


## 尊o葆葆

中國的妖怪資訊大部分有帥的和其特的還有沒看過的OWO
蠪侄跟九尾妖狐幾乎有類似的長相,不過蠪侄是頭多九尾妖狐是尾巴
蠻蠻擁有雙頭,幾乎滿少看到這種妖怪>A<
狙如滿像狐狸的長相不過真的太帥了(欣賞)
畢方只有一隻腳可以站立,不過好帥喔(再次的欣賞)
獙獙非常像有翅膀的狐狸或是狼,在天空中翱翔天際
駮像是個食肉豹脖子滿長的,不過尾巴像是馬匹的尾巴
帝江我常看過這種妖怪,在網路上也可以找的到它的資料
肥遺像是普通的蛇,不過它有雙身體,真是太酷了
夫諸滿像鹿的山獸神(太酷了)
猙像是個帶著熾熱的身體像個殘暴的獵豹,不過它的尾巴特別象九尾(真是太酷了)
謝謝羽狼的介紹>W<~

----------


## 蔡影利

看過一些中國妖怪相關的小說，總覺得網上查到的和自己想像的都差了些什麼，
感謝wingwolf大大讓在下開了眼界，中國妖怪們超棒~

P.S.覺得帝江長得太奇妙了...

----------

